# Right Middle Meningeal Artery Angiogram



## labiba.alam08@gmail.com (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi,

My name is Labiba and one of the physicians in my department performed angiographies for the following vessels: internal carotid, external carotid, and right meningeal. The codes that were billed were 36224 for the internal carotid, 36227 for the external carotid, and 36228 for the right middle meningeal artery. I know that 36224 and 36227 are the correct codes for the internal and external carotid arteries respectively, however I was wondering if 36228 can be billed for the right middle meningeal artery. Any clarification on this will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Apr 27, 2018)

labiba.alam08@gmail.com said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Labiba and one of the physicians in my department performed angiographies for the following vessels: internal carotid, external carotid, and right meningeal. The codes that were billed were 36224 for the internal carotid, 36227 for the external carotid, and 36228 for the right middle meningeal artery. I know that 36224 and 36227 are the correct codes for the internal and external carotid arteries respectively, however I was wondering if 36228 can be billed for the right middle meningeal artery. Any clarification on this will be greatly appreciated.


Rt Middle meningeal artery is part of the external carotid circulation and is part of 36227. 36228 is for selective cerebral angio, i.e branch of internal carotids and vertebral/basilar system. So you can't bill for 36228.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

